# Flash end of life: 2020



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 26, 2017)

In case anyone missed it:


> Adobe is planning to end-of-life Flash. Specifically, we will stop updating and distributing the Flash Player at the end of 2020 and encourage content creators to migrate any existing Flash content


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 26, 2017)

Good riddance.

Adobe Flash Flaws Dominate Exploit Kits In 2016


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Good riddance.


Indeed. They should have pulled the plug on it a long time ago. I would be happy to see it finally go extinct.

Flash certainly had its uses but it got used (abused?) for almost everything. Even the most basic websites were riddled with it and couldn't operate properly without. Granted, the idiosyncrasies of the various different browsers didn't make it any easier to create a fancy looking website but I always felt like Flash made things worse, not better.


----------

